# GOT SQUIRRELS?



## bobberboy (Jul 1, 2010)

My apologies in advance to the squirrel lovers out there (if there are any). We feed the birds at my house and with bird feeders come squirrels. Some think they're cute. I think they are destructive hateful creatures; rats with fuzzy tails. We have them in plague proportions - we're talking biblical plague proportions. I have a program where I trap them and then teach them to swim. So far I don't have any olympic hopefuls. Here's another alternative... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3Ya6z-NlDo


----------



## breachless (Jul 1, 2010)

We have a TON of squirrels in our area and they are a nuisance!

Luckily my dogs make sure they stay out of our yard. They have caught a few that were dumb enough to try to get to the bird feeder though...


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 1, 2010)

Since my dog passed away, I am overrun with the vile things... and I don't have bird feeders or mature trees where they nest either one.

Neighbors up the street and across the street have their homes and one two houses down has a pecan tree. I'm just the lucky recipient of all of the cross traffic and my mulch makes a perfect place for the stupid things to dig and plant their pecans. I pulled a 12" pecan sapling just this morning that was growing from the pot of one of my wife's house plants that I move to the front porch during the summer.

My program includes an introduction to .177 pellet rifles and .22 lr rat shot. The ones that pass the course become so smart that they take off whenever the see me walk past any window in the house or keep their nefarious activities to my normal working hours. The ones that fail are permanently expelled from campus.


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 1, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> My program includes an introduction to .177 pellet rifles and .22 lr rat shot. The ones that pass the course become so smart that they take off whenever the see me walk past any window in the house or keep their nefarious activities to my normal working hours. The ones that fail are permanently expelled from campus.



Its good to see you have the same plan as myself. My house sits kinda like yours, Each neighbor has a walnut or pecan and the guy two houses down feeds the stupied things. We put in a nice flowerbed with mulch out front last year and the little pests will dig up the smaller flowers and eat the roots. I got myself a gamo whisper for christmas from myself, I cant rid myself of these things fast enough. I can kill two in the first of the month and by the end 4 more will move into the area. I got this one mature fatty that hides every time he hears a window or door open, suns himself on the top of a telephone pole in the back yard for about a hour every day. I got fed up the other day with it and walked out into the back yard with the gamo and waited for him to get up from his nap. And wouldn't you know it he never moved, I was looking through the scope and could see his tail dancing in the wind on the back side. So I walked around the backside and took about 5 inches of his tail, And would you believe he never moved. Seen him again this morning, just a matter of time I guess.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 1, 2010)

i'm gonna build one of those....


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 1, 2010)

Pruitt1222 said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > ...I can kill two in the first of the month and by the end 4 more will move into the area.



As the saying goes, "nature abhors a vacuum". In my last house I created a veritable vortex of squirrels coming into my back yard. Every time I offed one, another (or two) took its place. If you could have mapped the squirrel movements in my neighborhood it would all be swirling towards the center of the vortex - my yard. When I moved out of that house I had 85 hash marks on the back door. Sometimes I got six in a day. Every time the territory opens up, becomes vacant as it were, another moves in. An endless supply. I hear they're good in the crock pot with V-8 juice although it may not be for everyone.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 1, 2010)

It has crossed my mind to accidentally drop a Spike 80DF pellet near that pecan tree on one of our evening walks... :twisted:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 1, 2010)

lol thats awsome :LOL2:


----------



## basshunter25 (Jul 3, 2010)

Guys, watch this video. We like bass, especially big bass, so lets feed bass and take care of the squirrel problem!!!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mMqDO3jIzHw


And if you have chipmunk problem watch this one.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKxE_Ct3_SM&feature=related


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 3, 2010)

My wallet is made out of squirrel skin. I've made a hat and I'm working on a vest made out of 'em. 

I kill every one I see in my yard (legal because of the damage they are causing). I've killed 60 or so in a year. The only way to keep their numbers down (never down to 0 though) is kill every one you see. There's never more than 1 or 2 around my house.

Phone picture, but those are squirrel tails on either side of the gun rack :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 3, 2010)

Wanna test teh drag on that new Revo? Try this stuff with them:

https://www.squirrelfishing.us/

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8azYn3iheqA&feature=player_embedded#![/youtube]


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 3, 2010)

It's nice to belong to a site where even I can fit in. People think I'm overreacting. I could tolerate squirrels raiding the bird feeders but when one chewed through my new redwood fascia, that was it. I declared unconditional war. My ex used to call our back yard the "killing fields". It's never ending. You have to be vigilant. You can never turn your backs on them or it's all over. I say, way to go guys.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jul 4, 2010)

I love that squirrel catcher.

I dont really have a squirrel problem, the black lab can out run them and has killed a few. The rest stay away. Word must have gotten out int eh squirrel community. :mrgreen:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 4, 2010)

I had a squirrel problem last year. Drove us crazy as the little sob's got into the front eaves of the house and would run back and forth at random times of the day...and night. Then, somehow, one fell into an interior wall (still can't figure-out how it got there), but it would scratch and claw trying to climb back up the interior between the studs, all the while making weird distress noises. It would be silent for awhile, then start again. I knew exactly between which studs he was located, and here's what I did: 

1) borrowed a .177 competition pellet rifle
2) guestimated the location he was between the studs (16" apart)
3) have pellets ready
4) get drill and a 3/16" bit
5) drill 3 holes spaced evenly between the studs, about 6" - 8" above the floor (how tall is a scared squirrel anyway?)
6) didn't get him with the power drilling, so dry-fired into the middle hole, thinking I might give him a concussion, lol
7) after first air shot, he really starts clawing
8) load second pellet, fire into the right side hole, more clawing
9) load, fire into the left-side hole......no more clawing, climbing, or anything. No blood seeping out at the baseboard either [-o< 
10) spackle the holes 

Now, something I didn't think about before-hand is the power of the _competition_ pellet rifle. On the other side of the wall in our bedroom were 3 nice holes where the pellets had gone completely through the un-drilled sheetrock on the other side :shock: . Spackled those holes also  . 

After that ordeal we no longer put bird feed in the feeders we have in the backyard. No more squirrel problems so far [-o<


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 4, 2010)

I need a squirrel/rodent catapult in the shop, so far in the last 2 days they have chewed through 2 color bottles that I know of (which I found while shaking them up), spilled a bottle of scent and chewed through one other which left me with a colorful stinky mess................................ this means WAR! :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 4, 2010)

Waterwings said:


> 9) load, fire into the left-side hole......no more clawing, climbing, or anything. No blood seeping out at the baseboard either [-o<
> 10) spackle the holes
> 
> Now, something I didn't think about before-hand is the power of the _competition_ pellet rifle. On the other side of the wall in our bedroom were 3 nice holes where the pellets had gone completely through the un-drilled sheetrock on the other side :shock: . Spackled those holes also  .




I bet that smelled nice for a few weeks afterward. :shock: I think I probably would have had to cut a 3" square above the baseboard and fished that sucker out of there and then patched it up. :lol: My wife would have freaked if I had left a dead squirrel in the wall next to the bedroom


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 4, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > 9) load, fire into the left-side hole......no more clawing, climbing, or anything. No blood seeping out at the baseboard either [-o<
> ...



I thought about cutting a hole, but decided not to. No odors, or my wife would have had me cutting holes, lol. Besides, I suck at patching drywall.


----------



## poolie (Jul 4, 2010)

While the pellet gun approach is more fun, what I've done to stop the little rats is mix Cayenne pepper with the seed. The birds apparently can't taste it and the squirrels (around here at least) have a low tolerances to spicy food. The first couple I watched eat the pepper started bouncing around pawing at their head like it was on fire. Didn't take long before the feeder was free of squirrels. I don't even have to put the pepper in anymore.


----------



## KMixson (Jul 4, 2010)

Once you realize how good squirrel taste they will be very scarce around your place. As I was growing up we would have to walk at least a 1/4 mile into the woods to even find them. If they came any closer it would just be suicide on their part. A squirrel in the yard would be like a 6lb bass jumping in your boat.


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 4, 2010)

I used to have squirrels but then a family of foxes moved into the ravine behind our house and the squirrels have all been eaten up. They took care ot the raccoons too. Now we have a problem with fox poop and squirrel carcases everywhere!


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 24, 2010)

I probably shouldn't be reviving this thread but wanted to report on the summer swimming program. We've been working on treading water. So far none have been able to master this very basic swimming technique thus my hopes for an oylmpian remain unfulfilled.


----------



## perchin (Jul 24, 2010)

Bobberboy,
Is this your contraption? I have seen this exact video about ten other times, and about ten other people claiming its theirs.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 24, 2010)

perchin said:


> Bobberboy,
> Is this your contraption? I have seen this exact video about ten other times, and about ten other people claiming its theirs.



Perchin,
If you're referring to the launcher, man, I _wish_ I have thought of that. For me that goes down in history along with the wheel, movable type and the airplane. I laughed myself to tears hen I first saw it. I've also seen one made from a spring-loaded clay pigeon thrower. Sweet.`


----------



## Jim (Jul 25, 2010)

They should put a little caption to really roast the PITA people

_"All squirrels were harmed in this event"_


----------



## redbug (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a black walnut and chestnut tree in my yard it also opens up to 75 acres of private property behind me so YES i have squirrels..
other than the nut shells they aren't to bad they chew the power lines to the neighbors houses but my lines are under ground so no problem for me. my 2 basset hounds have a ball keeping them on the run they had one stuck in the tree all day it was fun to watch when it would venture towards the ground


----------



## dougdad (Jul 26, 2010)

Squirrel stroganoff emmm good LOL
I eat the grays,blacks and fox squirrels all the time, cooked right they are as good as rabbit. 

My favorite way is to cook in crock pot with a stroganoff like sauce. and put with noodles. 
boil good first then put cream of mushroom soup in crock pot and cook till tender, while that is cooking boil up the noodles. We usually let them simmer all day then dig out the squirrel, bone it and mix the meat and the noodles with the c of m soup. Rabbit is good the same way!

O yah, fox urin might just keep them away, purchase it on line. search for getting rid of skunks!


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 26, 2010)

Talking about squirrels swimming, I witnessed last year a grey squirrell sqim about 80-100 yards accross a lake. I thought it was a beaver until it didnt go under, and I drove closer with the boat.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 26, 2010)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Talking about squirrels swimming, I witnessed last year a grey squirrell sqim about 80-100 yards accross a lake. I thought it was a beaver until it didnt go under, and I drove closer with the boat.



Mine are, shall we say, kind of restricted in their potential to swim.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 15, 2010)

I was just out cleaning the pine needles and debris out of my 14' jon.

The squirrles have eaten the plastic bearing buddies off of my trailer! :x 

I'm glad that I kept and cleaned up the metal ones that I took off of it when I put those plastic ones on there a couple of years ago.


----------



## zuknuk (Aug 16, 2010)

I assume most of you like to fish. If you decide to "selectively harvest" these squirrels Mepps will by the squirrel tails.  I forgot what their price they will pay but it was not too bad. I think they will double the price if you choose to recive Mepps fishing baits in lieu of cash :shock:


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 16, 2010)

We don't have Squirrels any more. Dont know what happend to them. We have a pretty cold blooded Killer for a Yard Cat, and two worthless dogs.

Wife makes a wunnerful Squirrel n' Rice pot. Maybe they smelled the last pot and go the message...


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 6, 2010)

Here's a follow up and another technique...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8K2tXcVS45U&feature=related


----------



## Ranchero50 (Oct 6, 2010)

Got Gamo?

Tree rats are fun, especially when they are running the power lines... :mrgreen: 

Usually shoot out of the garage, hit near one in the oak tree out front several times, he ended up jumping out of the tree, assisted suicide... =D> 

Rabbits and feral cats are bigger but not as much fun (unless you headshot the cat). Possums just lay there...

Best trick is to shoot the suirrel and toss it in the alley, then ambush the cats.

(Note, I like domestic cats and dogs, but can't stand feral cats)

Jamie


----------



## thudpucker (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL, Ranchero has the Big City attitude toward Pest Control.

The Power line people are not real happy with the guys who shoot the power lines to shreds trying hit the Saber tooth'd Tree Rats.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Oct 6, 2010)

Total war...they get big in Wisconsin.....


----------

